# Please can we get an update on iDrive/BMW Apps/Android Support?



## Trailerman (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi

I'm a new member and have just bought my first iDrive equipped BMW after swapping a 15 year old and much loved 5-series tourer for a late 2014 7-Series.

I've been trying to figure out what the situation is with regard to phone support (Android specifically), BMW Apps, 3rd party apps etc. and can find no reliable summary of where things stand, so I hoped I might beg some help here. I'm struggling a little to figure out what I can and can't do with my phone in the car and wondered if other users could chime in and help.

BMW Apps:

I was told by my BMW dealer that Spotify and other 3rd party apps ARE supported on newer Android phones. From looking around the web and the Play Store, it now looks like Android is lagging terribly behind IOS support, and that 3rd party apps are in fact NOT supported at all as things stand. The only exception is a rather pointless iteration of Twitter. Strangely, Spotify does appear in the BMW Connected apps interface (on the phone), but this may be because it's supported in the newly released 2015 7-Series. Is this about correct, or are there other ways of getting 3rd party apps in a Bimmer?

Also, BMW apps disappear if you unplug the USB cable, so presumably they can't be used via Bluetooth, except in the newer 7-Series. Is this the case across the board?

Audio/Music:

You can play music from Spotify (what I use) via Bluetooth, but as the app itself is not installed in the car, you have very limited control over the app from the car's controls - you basically have to use the phone. I've figured out how to skip to nex track (2 taps on the little jog wheel on the left of the steering wheel) and return to the start of the current track (one tap on said wheel), but otherwise you'll need to interact with your phone. Also, I see no track details, album art etc. I presume the same applies to other 3rd party streaming services such as Tidal, Deezer etc.

I don't use Google Play's own music app, so I can't comment on how this works, but I assume it is better integrated. Perhaps other users can chime in here.

Voice Control:

I had understood that I could use voice to send texts etc., but this seems a little confusing.

The vehicle has it's own voice recognition system, but I'm yet to figure out what it can do. Initial attempts to use it for nav destinations have not been terribly successful, but maybe it just needs to learn my voice? I'm unclear on whether the car's own voice recognition system can handle things like texts.

However, if you long hold the voice command button, you can activate your phone's voice recognition system. On my Samsung S6 Edge+ I get Google Now as I have enabled this and disabled Samsung Voice. However, using Google Now through the car controls introduces a load of lag and strange delays, which render it next to useless - I failed in all my attempts to dicate and send a text.

However, on my phone at least, I can access Google Now using the standard "OK Google" voice command, NOT using the car's voice button. This seems to work much better (perhaps because your voice commands are not being routed via the car's mic and bluetooth in order to reach the phone?), and if the phone is paired, you still get all your audio prompts etc. back via the car's speakers. Is this the best way to work or are there other systems which are more reliable? In my case, I just need to be able to send texts while driving and make/recieve phone call's which I can do via the car controls.

That's pretty much where I'm up to. I'm very much hoping a combination of Android's new version 6 and BMW quickly getting their act together on Android support and releasing App and vehicle software updates might improve things quickly, because the current situation is messy at best. That said, I've only spent a couple of hours with the car trying to figure things out, and a few more scouring the web, so I'm more than happy to be proved wrong.

IOS support seems to be much more advanced, but having just bought new Android phones for the wife and myself, new iPhones aren't an option.

Many thanks for any feedback, help, guidance etc.

Jules


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I think the root issue is of unmet expectations.

I have an older 2012 X5 hardware with current software updates and a Galaxy 5 Android OS. They provide reliable basic functionality.

My mobile provider will not allow my BMW's SIM to connect and both the provider and BMW go cow-eyed when I mention it. "Car's SIM? We no longer support car-phones."

BMW practices _Security-through-obscurity_ and is noted for that. Look, for instance, to the number of BMW web servers that each require registration.


----------



## Trailerman (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Doug - although not exactly what I wanted to hear.

I don't understand a) why functionality supported on iPhone for a year is still not available for Android devices and b) why it's so hard to get accurate information on what works and what doesn't. Am I missing some all-informing BMW resource somewhere?

Thanks again.

Jules


----------



## monsterdash (Sep 24, 2015)

In short, everything you understand is correct. Android is very underserved from an app perspective with BMW.

I'm in a '15 335 and using a HTC M9.

The Google Play Music app loads all the text details but no cover art. The same applies for my DI.FM app.

Regarding the voice control via long press, I can use Google Now just fine. However, I find myself using the car's built in voice search ("Points of Interest") more frequently. It's slower but more accurate and doesn't timeout/restart like attempting Google Now via the car mic. 

For texting, you can do this via the Office function in iDrive ... Read texts, have them read, dictate texts, etc. via BT. BMW does use Dragon Messaging as the dictation service, and to my knowledge you can't change the service provider.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Android seems to be a step-child as far as BMW is concerned. Maybe that will change in the future? But I recommend you start here ... to learn exactly what features your car and phone/carrier are capable of.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BluetoothTechnology/bluetoothframedin.aspx

Also, confirm that your car has the most current Connected Drive s/w. Check out this site - you'll need a USB stick to transfer any updates that might apply to your car.

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/co...mobile_devices/bluetooth_software_update.html

I am an Android fan and thought BMW Apps would talk to me but that seems it's only for the world Apple; however I get email and txts in my idrive and though replying to them is a PIA, I can always wait or pull over to handle that on my phone (HTC (M8) directly if it's an urgent matter.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

The new 2015 7-Series has newer idrive hardware (NBT EVO) and it has Spotify built in, it works over Bluetooth (only on Android?). Thats why Spotify app is shown in BMW Connected app on Android. As far as i know, apps over BT will never work on older hardware (NBT, CIC).

The good news is that BMW and Spotify are working on adding apps over USB support to select Android phones. Android had some strange issues with audio over USB and that's probably why it has taken so long. It seems this has been resolved on newer Android builds, so i guess the wait is over soon...


----------



## monsterdash (Sep 24, 2015)

I find replying to Texts in iDrive Office to be pretty easy. Just dictate and click OK. 

Android is hard to develop apps for if the parent OS isn't Android, and it's expected to interact with multiple iterations of the phone OS. Every Android phone manufacturer uses a propriety UI and set of functions that overlays the Android OS, so it's never just as easy as an Android app. I've got some sympathy for the BMW app developers, but BMW should still pick up their game by hiring more people to work on the issue 

Apple is more reliable to create apps for because at the least, the names of things and command functions stay the same, even if the code of the software or hardware changes. That's the reason the companies are comfortable developing all the really cool things for Apple products.

I just don't like their whole ecosystem, so am a die hard Android person. .


----------



## Trailerman (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

The information regarding dictating texts using the car's OS is extremely helpful - I wasn't aware this is possible.

While I have some sympathy for Android developers faced with the additional challenges different hardware brings, I can't help feeling that the massive proliferation of 3rd party apps suggests these challenges are not insurmoutable. Perhaps car-based integration and the additional layers of hardware interaction make this harder still. Either way, Spotify really needs to be in the first wave that BMW get working IMHO.

Software updates are confusing me slightly - car currently shows 2.045.xxx with software update site for the UK showing latest update will display version 2.39 - I guess that leading zero is important. US updates seem to be different altogether, so presumably I should stick to the UK updates and play it safe.

Thanks again for the help and feedback. Here's hoping the Android situation improves soon.

Jules


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Here.com, our BMW NAV GPS provider has the MapCare program - that BMW has not subscribed/enabled.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

Trailerman said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> The information regarding dictating texts using the car's OS is extremely helpful - I wasn't aware this is possible.
> 
> ...


TN-002.045.001 is not the latest firmware available. I have TN-002.255.070 installed. Check this site for a update > http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/co...mobile_devices/bluetooth_software_update.html

It seems BMW does not update their local websites too often.


----------



## Trailerman (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Poisike

US update works fine in my car. Good to know.

No dates on any of the BMW updates, so hard to guage how often they're released. Presumably Android 6.0 may require another update ...?


----------



## AlaskaJason190 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Bmw website not showing updates*

So Im still a little new, but not IT green by any means. Knowing that my car has never been updated and my Bluetooth / iphone connection sux and is limited by a simple software fix from bmw.com/update... well I input my last 7 of the vin and it says that the update will take a memory stick but there's no file to download. Strange huh, so I tried this is IE just to see if mozilla was the problem, nope... so just to be crazy I changed one digit on my vin and a software update was waiting to be downloaded...

So, two parts,

A. can I use the bin file to update my 328ix or should I get a different file for my vin?

Also how do I tell what modules and combox's I have in the car or what might need upgrading as we go.

Thanks
Jason

last 7 of my vin are a649360 - when I changed the number and got a download I changed the 6 after the A to a 9...


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

AlaskaJason190 said:


> So Im still a little new, but not IT green by any means. Knowing that my car has never been updated and my Bluetooth / iphone connection sux and is limited by a simple software fix from bmw.com/update... well I input my last 7 of the vin and it says that the update will take a memory stick but there's no file to download. Strange huh, so I tried this is IE just to see if mozilla was the problem, nope... so just to be crazy I changed one digit on my vin and a software update was waiting to be downloaded...
> 
> So, two parts,
> 
> ...


You have a 2009 car? Then You probably have CIC. It's strange that it does not offer You any update with Your VIN. Maybe You don't have combox? Can You stream music over BT?

As far as i know, this is the latest update for CIC > http://www.bmw.com/_common/shared/owners/bluetooth/bin/UPD01008.bin


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

poisike said:


> [ ... ] As far as i know, this is the latest update for CIC > http://www.bmw.com/_common/shared/owners/bluetooth/bin/UPD01008.bin


When I updated with this file, the option to revert to the previous version was still available.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

BMW website now lists Spotify Android app as compatible > http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/bmw_apps_2013/apps/spotify/index.html
It does not show up for me in NBT using Nexus 6P. Does anyone here have a officially supported Android phone and can test if this really works now?

List of supported phones from BMW website:
HTC One (M8)
HTC One Mini 2
LG G Flex
LG G2
LG G2 Mini
LG G3
LG G4
LG Nexus 4
Motorola Moto E
Motorola Moto X
Motorola Moto X (2nd Gen)
Samsung Galaxy Alpha
Samsung Galaxy Note 3
Samsung Galaxy S4
Samsung Galaxy S4 Active
Samsung Galaxy S4 mini
Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom
Sony Xperia Z
Sony Xperia Z Ultra
Sony Xperia Z2
Sony Xperia Z3 Compact
Vertu Constellation
Yota YotaPhone 2

EDIT: It looks like BMW website has false information.


----------



## rasel800 (Apr 13, 2018)

*Petition for Android Auto support *

Please support, to make a difference...

https://www.change.org/p/bmw-bmw-support-for-android-auto-old-existing-and-new-models

Cheers!


----------



## Musicianpwr (Sep 12, 2015)

so, yesterday my 20 yr old GF (im 42):dunno: connected her Iphone through bluetooth to my 2014 750li.....and holy shyt all the pictures of the albums were displayed on the dash while using Spotify. On my note 8, it does not show the pictures...what the hell???
Is there an update for this? Or am I buying a ****ing iphone today?


----------

